# 2017 Cruze Code P3055 - stop/start works fine, engine and powertrain perfect.



## Callixte (Aug 2, 2021)

Bought the car 10 days ago, then the money light went on with the code P3055. Car runs like a charm, starts well, the stop/start works fine. Everything looks good except that pesky code. Any idea except going to the dealer?
Thank you


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Try going to AutoZone to get a free scan & start from there.


----------



## Callixte (Aug 2, 2021)

Chad20101 said:


> Try going to AutoZone to get a free scan & start from there.


Thank you but I already scanned and the result is P3055


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hopefully this helps


----------



## Callixte (Aug 2, 2021)

Chad20101 said:


> Hopefully this helps
> View attachment 293724


Thanks. I have seen something similar - I need to investigate further, maybe clean all connectors, clear the codes and see what happens. Thanks again


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This code points at the capacitor for start/stop in the trunk next to the battery. A common cause is water intrusion from the 3rd brake light leaking (if you find water in the spare tire well rather than the battery tub, that one's from the trunk spoiler needing a reseal).


----------



## Callixte (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank you, there was no water but a lot of sand (car came from FL), I used compressed air to blow the sand off all connectors and it is fixed


----------

